# [meetup]european meeting



## mentos_007

hey! what do you think about organising an european meeting? If those guys from states can organize such a meeting why can't we?


----------



## mentos_007

noone interested? ok! Then I'm going to Joshua Tree


----------



## Chase

Should I add you to the campsite reservations?


----------



## motcon

hmmm. i'm interested as i'll be moving to either prague or krakow anyway. better sooner than later, i suppose.


----------



## mentos_007

wow KARAKOW KRAKOW!!! move there! You'll love Poland  but Stettin (Szczecin) is far better  better opportunities,  imho 

Chase... not yet... I'm still waiting for MDowdey... he promised to pack mi with his underwear


----------



## MDowdey

mentos_007 said:
			
		

> wow KARAKOW KRAKOW!!! move there! You'll love Poland  but Stettin (Szczecin) is far better  better opportunities,  imho
> 
> Chase... not yet... I'm still waiting for MDowdey... he promised to pack mi with his underwear




hahaha...ill do it!!!!   we would have a great time in joshua tree!!!

md


----------



## santino

I'd be interested in an european meeting 

where?


----------



## Hertz van Rental

Sorry I missed this Mentos - I don't usually go in here.
Yes. A European meeting would be cool. It might have to be at Cleethorpes - I haven't renewed my passport yet :-(


----------



## LaFoto

No passport? Can something like that prevent you from travelling within the EC these days?

From where would people be coming?
Wouldn't a little village in the north of Germany, right between Hamburg and Bremen, be the perfect place to meet? ()


----------



## santino

probably the place where you live  -very clever 

but seriously, a european meeting would be great. we should organize one.

any suggestions?


----------



## Scurra

well as much as I would like to get together with the european contingent from this forum and take some photos, I don't really have the time at the moment as i'm busy with University, what with it being my final year and all, I can't really afford to mess it up.


----------



## Hertz van Rental

LaFoto said:
			
		

> No passport? Can something like that prevent you from travelling within the EC these days?
> 
> From where would people be coming?
> Wouldn't a little village in the north of Germany, right between Hamburg and Bremen, be the perfect place to meet? ()



No passport would indeed stop me from getting in or out of the UK. 
Germany hmm? Haven't been there since I was.... well, born there. Could be good.


----------



## LaFoto

Well, as of today I can suggest we arrange some kind of "Polish meetup" in July of this year. We are planning to spend our summer holidays in Masuria. We're still looking for accomodation, but as soon as I know more, I'll let you know here! OK?
And Hertz should go apply for his passport really, really soon, now!


----------



## LaFoto

Oh, big *VETO* today at the dinner table: new ideas have come up. Now a trip to the States has come into the discussion... Ooops. Thrilling.
But don't take my by the word about a "Polish Meetup" any longer...


----------



## vonnagy

well sometime in the next couple years i hope to visit europe... i know i will be in Austria [mental note: austria has no kangaroos] to visit my cousins. so i hope you folks get something going


----------



## santino

yo vonn, if you ever would ever come to austria, contact me, thats where I live


----------



## vonnagy

santino said:
			
		

> yo vonn, if you ever would ever come to austria, contact me, thats where I live



absolutely will!  Austria has some great places to photograph so it would be cool to do a photo meetup there as well!


----------



## Bimmie

Goddamn I'm only 17....can't we have one in Brussels?
Cause after all, it's the capital of Europe (they say it is  )

I hope I can help with the meeting


----------



## triggerhappy

Sounds great, I'm in.   Personally I'd fancy somewhere like Poland in the winter - but that's me.


----------



## anua

vonnagy said:
			
		

> well sometime in the next couple years i hope to visit europe... i know i will be in Austria [mental note: austria has no kangaroos] to visit my cousins. so i hope you folks get something going



heeeey, and what about warsaw? wanna spank?  

(mental noteoland has no kangroos either) :hugs:


----------



## Bimmie

How about Berlin?
It's a city in the centre of Europe..and what a city. it's beautiful..
what do you think?


----------



## Hertz van Rental

How about London? It is the centre of the Universe after all.
Belgium would be easier for me to get to than Berlin or Poland.


----------



## Bimmie

yeah Belgium would be great


----------



## andycarnall

I'll try to come to any meetup in Europe that gets arranged.

I live in Cambridge - if anyone want's to come here to a photo trip, drop me a mail, I'll happily show you round etc.


----------



## mentos_007

ok I'll try to get anywhere in central Europe  I've got a car so I'm mobile  It might be difficult to get to UK or Spain coz that's far far away but Germany, Austria, Czech... Poland, would be great.. but we need somebody who will organize it


----------



## Digital Matt

There's a possiblity that I will be in Europe this spring touring with my band.  I've love to meet any and all of you Europeans


----------



## santino

great!

btw. I don't want the meeting in Austria (I wanna travel a bit too )


----------



## Bimmie

Digital Matt said:
			
		

> There's a possiblity that I will be in Europe this spring touring with my band.  I've love to meet any and all of you Europeans



where are you playing?


----------



## mentos_007

hey! I can go to Berlin!! it's only 100 km from my home!!


----------



## doenoe

why not got to holland..........great landscapes there, all flat and stuff. And lets not forget about the mills and tulips, great stuff to photograph.
Greetz Daan


----------



## tempra

Just making plans for the Oktoberfest in Munich if anyones interested


----------



## Hertz van Rental

mentos_007 said:
			
		

> hey! I can go to Berlin!! it's only 100 km from my home!!


Berlin could be good.
Didn't you say something about going to Venice this year?

Come on, you lot. Let's get a Euro meet-up going. The Yanks are getting all the air time.


----------



## LaFoto

I'm probably going to be in Berlin from Friday 6 till Sunday 8 May... but I won't be able to spend much time looking around and taking photos  since there'll be the North German Swim Championships and I'll be tied up in the European Sport Park in all those days .

If my daughter qualifies for the German Championships, we might be back two weeks later for 5 days, but that is not for sure as yet. And that will be my first time back to Berlin after 21 years. I won't recognise a thing!


----------



## mentos_007

I'll be in Greifswalde (sp?) on 29 April!!! but only for a day


----------



## santino

well, we should organise one where nobody of us lives.
and, the netherlands sound good for me


----------



## santino

... or London, I could get there with ryan air for 20 euros


----------



## ferny

That about the same cost for a one day train ticket for me. :shock:


----------



## LaFoto

Well, we have already missed out on the Greifswald-opportunity, Mentos, but at least you got to take a number of interesting Nuclear Power Plant photos! Apparently you were quite busy doing other things there, anyway, and wouldn't really have had the time to meet up with any of us.

And I am going to let my daughter travel to Berlin on her own, i.e. with the group of other swimmers and her coach, but without me. It feels like it might do her good to spend a swim meet without me, her mother. And it will do our purse some good if we can save on the travel and hotel costs for me!

So no meetup in Berlin, either.

Netherlands (Amsterdam!) or London sound OK for me. Ryanair has some great offers.
We must (soon, I think!) agree on a place. Then we can all agree on a date. Else we'll never pull this off.


----------



## mentos_007

hmm... I vote for London !!!  or Manchester!!!! MAnchester might be a good place


----------



## MDowdey

i vote for columbia, south carolina!!!!!!


::walks out of thread quietly:::




md


----------



## mentos_007

ok... but Matt buys a ticket for everyone


----------



## MDowdey

mentos_007 said:
			
		

> ok... but Matt buys a ticket for everyone




 oh crap.


better go rob a bank real quick.


----------



## triggerhappy

MD -layball: 

Mentos - London's great for me, but then I'm lazy


----------



## tempra

London is fine for me - there's a bus every ten minutes from here


----------



## mentos_007

MDowdey said:
			
		

> oh crap.
> 
> 
> better go rob a bank real quick.



haha that's a good idea... if you rob enough money we could go together


----------



## LaFoto

MDowdey said:
			
		

> i vote for columbia, south carolina!!!!!!


 
Oh my, MD, this is sooooo *European *then... check your geography knowledge, will you?

London suits me fine. Should be able to get a cheep Ryanair Flight over somehow some day (I think).

Location settled (MD!!!! *Settled*! And it's NOT Columbia, SC).
Time?


----------



## Hertz van Rental

London is OK for me. It's about 100miles down the road - and I used to live there so I know my way around. Not sure if my favourite restaurants are still there though...
I can make any date you like as long as I have a week or two's notice. So maybe people should start posting possible dates and we can see if there are any matches.
Let's get this thing organised.


----------



## LaFoto

OK.
Place: London.
Time: ?

For the time being, there are return flights to Stanstead for no mAore than 50 Euro (all inclusive, i.e. taxes and fees) on the weekend of 12 - 14 August. What do you say?

Later?
Sooner?
Much later?
Christmastime?


----------



## mentos_007

hmm I thought that a bit later would be nice... like 20 August? but I also think that meeting in the central London might be a bit... hmm.. boring Maybe in the subburbs? or a few miles from London?


----------



## triggerhappy

Most weekends towards the end of august are fine for me.  Mentos - not sure about the photographic qualities of the suberbs - have you seen them ?! 

Somewhere central sounds like a good plan to me - we could take some pictures there and move on somewhere more unusual.  The south downs are always a good bet.  They are only one hour from central ondon.


----------



## Hertz van Rental

A good place to meet up might be the Photographer's Gallery in Gt Newport Street, Covent Garden.
I always go there when I'm in the smoke. Has a good coffee bar and is quite quiet. Also has some good exhibitions and a brilliant bookshop. Had some of my pictures exhibited there a long time ago...
http://www.photonet.org.uk/


----------



## triggerhappy

Sounds good to me   Can't wait to put faces to all the names.  I'll be the guy in the corner with a copy of the times under my left arm and a red carnation in my top pocket.


----------



## Meysha

:-( I've been following this thread for a while getting all excited about it.... but now you're actually talking dates, it's gonna be too late for me. *sob* ah well I'll just get in on the next Aussie meet-up. Have fun guys!


----------



## LaFoto

That is too bad, Meysha. I was thinking about inviting you to it, specifically, see, how could I know you were following this? 
It was me who started to throw in dates, for I felt someone HAD to begin, and in all honesty: anything before the end of the summer holidays is too early. There's still way too much going on for me to be able to spare a weekend. Plus all really CHEAP flight offers are gone for July and the CHEAP offers only reappear in August. By the way: it's all the same to me (or the prices of Ryanair) if it's the weekend that I suggested or one weekend later. Can I bring my sister?


----------



## LaFoto

Who do we have to alert to this possible meet-up?
Scurra has just occurred to me as someone who lives in Kent, which is practically "round the corner"... who else?

(And I checked with Ryanair, I can still get the same deal a weekend later).

Shall we say: 
*Place:  London*
*Date: 20+21 August*

That would have the most important things settled. Leaves us to decide on where to meet and what to do. Have seen a report on Greenwich only this morning - could be an interesting excursion, too! (Just an idea). Is there a boat trip on the Thames out to Greenwich, maybe?


----------



## mentos_007

I'm in! I'll have enough cash I hope so  and I hope we will find quite a cheap place to sleep


----------



## LaFoto

My sister and I will have to look for a cheap place to sleep, too! So we can work something out together - and best would be NOT to have that place IN London! My sister was quite keen and full of plans when I told her about our possible meet-up first, and since she's been to the area often, she came up with so many spontaneous plans - I was quie overwhelmed. 

Anyhow, we shall probably be flying from the little Hamburg-Lübeck airport where only Ryanair leaves, and into Stanstead, so we shall arrive far out *north* of London. She named an interesting place THERE that I unfortunately forgot - where to sleep and maybe meet... but I must "interview" her again over this.

OK. 
I shall now start a new thread with the place and date settled. And whoever wants to join in THERE and THEN can do. Else we keep discussing till the year is over...


----------



## mentos_007

ok LaFoto... so if you find something cheap PM me ok? my friend has a family in London and they are looking for something for us too, so I'll PM you if we find something... hah an here we have something like "cheap flights" to London  buahah it is only about $20 for a flight hah.. !!! while the train to Warsaw, to the airport is about $25  so I'll be flying probably from Berlin... only 100 km from here so my dad will pick me up.


----------



## mentos_007

ok! Accomodation booked! I'll be in London since 15th August to 22nd August... so if anyone is willing to meet me just pm me and we will stay in touch


----------



## Dikkie

Bimmie said:


> Goddamn I'm only 17....can't we have one in Brussels?
> Cause after all, it's the capital of Europe (they say it is  )
> 
> I hope I can help with the meeting


Brussels should be okay for me ! 

:hail:  :thumbup:


----------



## LaFoto

Well, Dikkie, you MIGHT be interested in THIS_ONE then ... it is in the ACTUAL *making*! And almost "next door".


----------

